# NEW Figure Kit



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

*







*

*Coming Soon!* To be introduced at Wonderfest, a *new* figure kit. 

This is the product of a partnership I've formed with one of the folks I worked with while at Polar Lights.
For more pictures and details go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner3

Dave


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Good looking kit Dave !! Great sculpt and fantastic paint job. That should jump of the sales table !! Good luck with it, and keep coming up with MORE !!
Dabbler


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I, uh, I..........ahhhh, I........hmmmmm.

I'm getting one of those.


----------



## wolfman42 (May 22, 2003)

Dave looks like I chose a good year to come back to the fest, put me down as a definate do you want any money up front?

Wolfie


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AWRIGHT!!!! Excellent!

I always thought those two would make a cute couple.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Batgirl's or Catwoman's?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

All we need now is a model of David Spade to put in the background!

Huzz


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Wow. And just when I said to myself I wasn't going to get into building figures. There goes more of my Wonderfest money.

Will you have a decent supply, or is it a low production item?

Eric


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great price, too!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe the correct colloquialism is, "Hubba hubba."


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

With some slight pose and costume modifications, that build could get reeeaall interesting...


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

My thoughts exactly Ziz! I could just imagine the questioning I would receive from my wife if I brought this one home! (No offense Dave; it's a great piece).


G.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Very nice Dave - Joe always does nice work. Does this also mean that there will be other kits to follow? I hope so!









Gerry-Lynn


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would *SO* seriously consider buying that kit.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Well, there goes a big chunk of my WF money! :hat:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

The fascination with lesbians is something that completely escapes me -- doubly so in a case like this, with recognizable characters who -- as far as I've ever seen -- have never been shown behaving in this fashion.

I just don't get it.  Either character alone, in as sultry a pose you can imagine -- I'm there. But together like this? I'd find it beyond me, looking at a completed model on my shelf, to even pretend they'd start paying attention to _me_. 

However, I'd say it does look very well done.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

sbaxter said:


> The fascination with lesbians is something that completely escapes me -- doubly so in a case like this, with recognizable characters who -- as far as I've ever seen -- have never been shown behaving in this fashion.
> 
> I just don't get it.  Either character alone, in as sultry a pose you can imagine -- I'm there. But together like this? I'd find it beyond me, looking at a completed model on my shelf, to even pretend they'd start paying attention to _me_.
> 
> ...


VERY WELL PUT!:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> I believe the correct colloquialism is, "Hubba hubba."


"Hubba hubba"??

Didn't that go out with zoot-suited hepcats doing the Lindy Hop?

BTW, I've never quite understood this whole male-fantasy thing about lesbians either. Maybe we should ask Howard Stern.

Although I must say, the sculpt looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Creative. Look forward to their new kits. 

Taarna? No one has done a good Taarna kit yet that looks like her.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have some lesbian friends I like to kid about that - we were at a diner one night with the group,and one of the girls got a dessert that the other one wanted to taste. So she fed her partner a spoonfull very matter-of-fact and innocently. Then they saw me staring at them. "What?" they said. I said "That was so _hot_!!"

(And yes, they found it funny too )


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I gotta' agree with Rick Sanitorium on this issue. Once you allow ***** Catwoman and Batgirl kits, the next thing you know there will be kits of Bat-Hound and Streaky The Supercat having preverse relations. It's a slippery slope my friends. It could open up the floodgates to a virtual borgashmord of plastic preversities.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zorro said:


> I gotta' agree with Rick Sanitorium on this issue. Once you allow ***** Catwoman and Batgirl kits, the next thing you know there will be kits of Bat-Hound and Streaky The Supercat having preverse relations. It's a slippery slope my friends. It could open up the floodgates to a virtual borgashmord of plastic preversities.


Obviously, you don't know about everything thats out there. 
The 'floodgates' were opened LONG LONG ago. This piece is pretty tame in comparison.

Also, I think some of you guys might need to go in for some physicals. You might have low white-cel counts or something. 

Ziz, great idea, some sanding may occure of this kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

sbaxter said:


> with recognizable characters who -- as far as I've ever seen -- have never been shown behaving in this fashion.


They weren't showing is because it was a 60's TV show.

But, you can bet your sweet little bippi that they were thinking about it.:devil:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Zorro said:


> I gotta' agree with Rick Sanitorium on this issue. Once you allow ***** Catwoman and Batgirl kits, the next thing you know there will be kits of Bat-Hound and Streaky The Supercat having preverse relations. It's a slippery slope my friends. It could open up the floodgates to a virtual borgashmord of plastic preversities.


 :tongue:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i gotta agree with Zorro . floodgates and borgashmords have no place in this hobby . 
hb


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I think the kit looks great as far as the quality,and any _new_ kit is a good thing, but I myself couldn't display something like that out in the open. I would feel a bit creepy.
Those kind of kits give a sort of perverted "40 Year Old Virgin" vibe. I like building models, but I wouldn't want my friends and family to think I _get off_ building models.:lol:


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i dont wanna sound dumb, but what is the appeal of that model?

i personally dont want Hero chicks making like Lesbians.

i prefer they were more heroic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My only criticism is that I never pictured Batgirl as the taller of these two. 
Nor Selena as the submissive one .


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

john guard said:


> i dont wanna sound dumb, but what is the appeal of that model?
> 
> i personally dont want Hero chicks making like Lesbians.
> 
> i prefer they were more heroic.


 
Q: What do you call 100 lesbians with rifles?

A: Militia Etheridge


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

GO to your room, stand in the corner !!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry if the pose offends some of you.
I have quite a few girl kits, you can go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner2 to check out a few of them {Most of the X-rated stuff in my collection is NOT on my web page} 
In my view, this kit is pretty tame, after all both figures are fully clothed!

We were offered an opportunity to acquire a nice complete master sculpt at a reasonable price and felt this was a good way to get a start producing kits.
We also tried to find a way to produce each girl as an individual kit, that was not a practical alternative, so this two girl kit is what we have.

If this venture is sucessful we intend to produce more kits - probably more girls.

Dave


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *beck* wrote:
> i gotta agree with Zorro . floodgates and borgashmords have no place in this hobby .
> hb


Unless you are building a diorama of a dinner party being held on a dam. :tongue:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Sorry if the pose offends some of you.


I just wanted to note that personally I'm not offended _per se_, just mystified by the fascination so many other men seem to have for this subject in general. As noted, the sculpts do look very impressive.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Sorry if the pose offends some of you.
> I have quite a few girl kits, you can go to http://home.earthlink.net/~dmetzner2 to check out a few of them {Most of the X-rated stuff in my collection is NOT on my web page}
> In my view, this kit is pretty tame, after all both figures are fully clothed!
> 
> ...


 And may the wind be always at your back!
Can't wait to see more.

How about Emma Peel and Tara King snuggling while John Steed looks on in dismay?

Ginger and Mary Anne swapping clothes while Gilligan and the Skipper peek from the bushes?

Samantha and her cousin Serina making a Darrin sandwich?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Laura Petrie and Sally Rogers getting drunk at a Bridge game and ..... _*NO! WAITAMINNIT!!!  *_


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Since this is really not a Polar Lights subject, and given the general drift of the thread, I think it's time to close it.

Dave


----------

